# price for rasta zoas



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Just want to get a idea of price for selling some Rasta zoas, someone was at my house looking at my corals and really like my Rasta zoas. I have a plug with 10+ heads. I had said $50 for the 10+ and he said I was asking Big Money. I am pretty sure I had paid 30 a head when it had 3 heads on it last year. plmk what you think. Thanks


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I think your offer is more than fair considering many online retailers sell them for $20-40 per polyp.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I paid $140 for 7 polyps probably 2 years ago. So $50 for 10 polyps is actually fair price.


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

That's a fair price for sure.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Many years ago I bought a colony for $75. Maybe 100 polyps and I had to think about spending that much for a minute. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore. Times have really changed for pricing.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

corpusse said:


> Many years ago I bought a colony for $75. Maybe 100 polyps and I had to think about spending that much for a minute. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore. Times have really changed for pricing.


 that is quite the deal. I paid $350 american for a colony of 100 back in the day. I would say $10 pp is the going rate and what you arr asking is fair.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Great deal if you ask me. Seem to be under cutting yourself in my opinion. Sometimes free is the only price for some buyers. But they will want something on top of that too. Never happy. I have no problem hooking up a fellow reefer but when some one low balls the hell out of me I'll tell them to leave and then tell them I gave it away to some one for free after them. Lol just drives me nuts.

we all spend alot of time effort and money on our hobby and some people dont get it. Damn kijiji. Lol that's my rant. 



But ya great price


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re rasta*

I want to thank everyone for your replies, I know that I have put a lot of money and time into this hobby, you like to give and receive good deals and I did not want to over charge him as I never sell my corals and was unsure of price, but it just blow me away when he said I was over charging him. Thanks again Dale


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*price*

u did right by not giving in as prev poster said , some just want free and don't care of value .. easy answer next time when he calls and wants something , sorry not home , or sorry nothings for sale ...
some just don't get it ...


----------

